# Smoked Ice Cream



## GaryHibbert

[h1]*Smoked Ice Cream*[/h1]
To the vast amusement of my friends and family, for some time now I have been extremely interested in trying to smoke ice cream.  I originally thought about smoking some store bought ice cream, but felt I wouldn’t be able to get more than a surface trace of smoke aroma and flavor.  So I began researching the subject and came to the conclusion that to thoroughly smoke the ice cream, I would have to make my own and smoke it before it was frozen.  Great.  No ice cream maker at this address.  Then at Christmas, our neighbors gave me an entry level ice cream machine.  Game on!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I decided on a fairly rich, creamy vanilla base as I felt that strong flavors would probably mask the subtle smoke flavor.  Here’s the recipe—it’s really simple.

1 cup whole milk

1 cup heavy cream (I used whipping cream)

½ cup granulated sugar

4 egg yolks

1 tsp pure vanilla extract

1 tsp molasses

Pinch of salt

Combine everything, except the 4 egg yolks and ½ cup of milk in a saucepan and slowly bring to a simmer over medium heat.  Do not boil.  When mixture is steaming and small bubbles form around the edge, remove the pan from the heat.

Whisk the 4 egg yolks and ½ cup of milk together in a bowl, and then SLOWLY add about ½ cup of the hot cream mixture—whisk constantly.  This will bring the temp of the eggs up without cooking them.  Slowly whisk this egg/cream mixture into the saucepan of hot cream.

Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens enough to coat the back of a spoon—about 3 minutes.

If necessary, the mixture can be put through a strainer to remove any pieces of egg that actually cooked.  Pour into a bowl (I used a shallow tinfoil pan) and it’s ready to cold smoke.

So, last Saturday, since it was a pleasant minus 15 outside, I made my first batch of ice cream.  After mixing and cooking, the custard requires a 3 to 4 hour rest in the fridge to thoroughly cool down before it goes into the ice cream machine.  It was at this stage that I planned to cold smoke the still liquid custard.  I would use a large, shallow pan to maximize the surface area to be smoked.













20161231_175031_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jan 7, 2017






Everything I had read while researching the process had told me to use a strong flavored wood, so I loaded the AMNPS with hickory pellets and lit it up.  When it was smoking nicely, I put the AMNPS in the mailbox mod and the custard in the MES.













20161231_141846.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jan 7, 2017






I let the smoke roll for 10 minutes, then stirred the custard and continued smoking for another 15 minutes, stirring twice more.  This was about 15 minutes longer in the smoke than recommended, but I could detect very little smoke aroma on the custard so I just carried on.

The pan, now covered with plastic wrap, went into the fridge for a 3 hour cool down.  After 3 hours, I emptied the pan into the freezer bowl which had been in the deep freeze for the last 24 hours. 













20161231_175155_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jan 7, 2017






I attached the mixing unit and stir paddle to the freezer bowl and turned it on.  Then it was time for a 30 minute coffee break while the mixer did its job.













20161231_175412_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jan 7, 2017






At this stage it had the consistency of VERY soft ice cream.  The taste was great, but I was disappointed with the smokiness.  Next time, I thought, I’ll smoke it for one hour minimum. Well we’ll just have to see what a week in the freezer will produce.  I was really hoping that like pulled pork, it would be better the next day.  As it turned out, it was exactly one week later that I finally got to sample the smoked ice cream.

It was great!!  And yes, it WAS just like pulled pork—much better the next day (or week, in this case).  The ice cream was smooth and creamy, truly delicious, and had a very distinct smoky aroma and flavor. 

In fact it was so good that I ate the entire bowl full, neglecting to take a plated shot.  So…..in order to get the picture, Roxy got a small dish of smoked ice cream.  She loved it too.













20170107_181829_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Jan 7, 2017






I would highly recommend this desert to everybody.  It’s easy to make and downright delicious.  Your guests will definitely be amazed at your skill and ingenuity--just don't tell them how easy it was. 

I do believe, however, that a milder fruit wood would work a lot better with the sweetness of the ice cream.

Thanks for looking.

Gary


----------



## DanMcG

I've smoked slabs of frozen ice cream with some success, but I betting your method is a better way to do. thanks for sharing it!!
Dan

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88835/cold-smoked-ice-cream


----------



## SmokinAl

Smoked ice cream just doesn't sound good to me.

But if you ate the whole bowl, it must have been real good!

I guess I'll have to give it a try!

Point for ingenuity!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

SmokinAl said:


> Smoked ice cream just doesn't sound good to me.
> 
> But if you ate the whole bowl, it must have been real good!
> 
> I guess I'll have to give it a try!
> 
> Point for ingenuity!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al.  And thanks for the point.

It was good.  The smoke was very subtle.  So subtle in fact that a bit of honey drizzled over some of the ice cream almost overpowered it.

Apparently smoked ice cream is becoming all the rage in lots of restaurants.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

DanMcG said:


> I've smoked slabs of frozen ice cream with some success, but I betting your method is a better way to do. thanks for sharing it!!
> Dan
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88835/cold-smoked-ice-cream



Thanks Dan.  How long did you smoke the slabs of ice cream?

Gary


----------



## redheelerdog

Very interesting, like Al, not sure I will try that, still contemplating. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did I see a humming bird at the feeder in the pic?


----------



## tropics

Gary That sounds good,don't think I will be getting into ice cream making.Points for being creative. 

Richie


----------



## b-one

Interesting,but not for me I'm a little picky about my ice cream only chocolate and strawberry foreign objects need not apply!:biggrin:


----------



## GaryHibbert

redheelerdog said:


> Very interesting, like Al, not sure I will try that, still contemplating. :biggrin:
> 
> Did I see a humming bird at the feeder in the pic?



It's actually quite good.  Everything I read about it said that it tasted like toasted marshmallow.  Unfortunately mine didn't. 

Afraid the only birds at my feeders these days are chickadees and jays.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> Gary That sounds good,don't think I will be getting into ice cream making.Points for being creative.
> Richie
> 
> :points:



Thanks Richie and thanks for the point.  It's just something ive been really wanting to try.

Gary


----------



## DanMcG

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks Dan.  How long did you smoke the slabs of ice cream?
> 
> Gary



I had mentioned in my post, that after an hour I was going to go another hour, but that was a while back , and I don't remember that well anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## GaryHibbert

b-one said:


> Interesting,but not for me I'm a little picky about my ice cream only chocolate and strawberry foreign objects need not apply!:biggrin:



Haha.  Yeah I love my ice cream too.  I eat LOTS of it.

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874

Good job Gary, hopefully it inspires others to give it a shot.

We love smoked ice cream, the following is how we do it.

Mr. T's, "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch

Tom


----------



## GaryHibbert

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job Gary, hopefully it inspires others to give it a shot.
> 
> We love smoked ice cream, the following is how we do it.
> 
> Mr. T's, "Smoked Ice Cream" from scratch
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom.  Just checked out your post.  Looks a lot easier that way, but I don't have a smoke pistol, so I have to smoke it in the MES and then put it through the ice cream maker.  

I was thinking apple pellets next time.  I'd love to try cherry, but can't get them to burn by themselves in the AMNPS.

Gary


----------



## gary s

Wow  now that's different for sure  Points for originality 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

gary s said:


> Wow  now that's different for sure  Points for originality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  I really wanted to try something entirely different.  Worked out well.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Just an update on the ice cream.  Its been 2 weeks since I made it and put it in the freezer.  I tried some last night and couldn't believe how much it had mellowed out.  It was fantastic.

Gary


----------



## ab canuck

Well Gary I just went through this and i am thinking I have got to try this...... Point

 Now I have to take a look at the link from Tom


----------



## GaryHibbert

AB Canuck said:


> Well Gary I just went through this and i am thinking I have got to try this...... Point
> Now I have to take a look at the link from Tom



Its definitely worth a try.  I'll be doing it again, no question about that.

Tom's post is really worth a read.  I'm still trying to get the toasted marshmallow taste--that would be a real bonus.

Gary


----------



## trundle888

This looks great! 
A friend jokeingly challenged me to make smoked ice cream, after reading this I may well try. 
Is there anyway it can be done with out cold smoking? I have a Masterbuilt propane cabinet smoker. 
Thanks 
Trundle


----------



## ab canuck

Why not use an AMNPS or AMNTS, then there is little heat, or smoke the dairy portion?


----------



## trundle888

Do you think you could make your own AMNPS out of foil? Shape the foil into a long tray and poke a few holes in it, light the end and let the pellets burn? What type of pellets anyone recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## trundle888

Maybe I could just fill my skillet with cherry chunks, put that on my BBQ to get the chunks smouldering then put the smouldering skillet and custard mixture in the smoker? 
Maybe even transfer smouldering chunks to a different skillet so it doesn't have radiant heat to give off? 
Let it sit for an hour stirring every 15? 
What you guys think?


----------

